# Well, this is handy...



## daeman (Mar 12, 2014)

...
Χειροποίητο: 








Βγαίνει και σε πλαστικό και σε μεταλλικό:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 12, 2014)

Α, πόσες φορές το είχα ονειρευτεί! 

Γιατί να μου λείπει το επιχειρηματικό πνεύμα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2014)

...
Well, this will come in handy:

Pen That Lets You Draw Any Color In The World
June 10, 2014 | by Stephen Luntz





A pen that combines an RGB sensor and a five-color ink cartridge allows artists to match any pigment they can see.

The pen is known as Scribble, and it's not yet available for sale. However, if you can't wait to get your hands on it, and the $150 pricetag does not deter you, you can sign up to an alert (and be encouraged to contribute to their Kickstarter campaign).

“For the color blind, kids, interior decorators, homeowners, teachers, artists, photographers, designers and students the Scribble color picker pen will make copying an exact color, any color from any object and absolute breeze,” an anonymous company spokesperson said in a media release.

The scanner is located at the top of the pen, and when pointed at any consistent color will allow the pen to save the shade and match it with an appropriate combination of inks. 

Scribble's manufacturers claim it is capable of storing 100,000 colors in its internal memory, and runs on a lithium-ion (and therefore rechargeable) battery. The weight is just 39grams, making it easy to operate.

For those who consider paper passe, there is a stylus with the same capacities that can be used on digital devices at little more than half the cost.

www.iflscience.com/technology/pen-lets-you-draw-any-color-world


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2014)

Δηλαδή, γίνεται χειροπιαστό εργαλείο το Eyedropper tool του Photoshop! Μπορώ να ζητήσω τώρα γυαλιά με Crop tool; Να μπορώ, ας πούμε, να βλέπω θάλασσα χωρίς πολυκατοικίες, την οικοδέσποινα κάποιου σόου χωρίς τον συνομιλητή της, τη στήλη του τάδε χωρίς τη γελοιογραφία του δείνα από δίπλα — τέτοια πρακτικά καθημερινά «μασκαρίσματα».


----------

